# Umfrage zur Verbeserung von Buffed.de



## locke82 (18. Januar 2011)

Grade eben, als ich mal wieder nachschauen wollte, was es neues auf buffed.de gibt, kam gleich am anfang ein Popup, in dem ich zu einer Umfrage eingeladen wurde, um die Qualität dieser Seite zu verbessern. NATÜRLICH habe ich auch sofort auf OK geklickt. Voller erwartung, man würde mich nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung über diese Seite befragen, was man evtl. besser machen könnte, was mir gut gefällt....naja das übliche halt.


PUSTEKUCHEN!!! Stattdessen wurde ich nach meinem Einkaufsverhalten, meiner allgemeinen Lebenssituation und dem ganzen Kram befragt. Eine rein komerzielle Umfrage, die es anscheinend nur darauf abgesehen hat, noch "bessere" Werbung zu bringen, Popups und den ganzen anderen nervigen Kram zu erweitern.

Ich weiß ja nicht, was der Duden zu soetwas sagt, aber ich nenne sowas VERARSCHUNG! Ich mach ja gerne bei jedem Mist mit, aber ich habe echt ein Problem damit, wenn man versucht mich für dumm zu verkaufen, oder mich gar anlügt. Aus solchen Gründen habe ich vor geraumer Zeit sogar meinen Premiumaccount gekündigt.
Die Berichterstattung hängt permanent hinterher, es wird schlecht recherchiert, die Buffed-Show besteht fast nur noch aus Gestammel und Rumgehampel, die "Leser" werden immer mehr für dumm verkauft, Seiten und Bilder sind vollkommen verbugt, Datenbanken sind mehr als voll mit Privatservermüll, Addons sind häufig veraltet, ständig poppen Werbungen auf, TROTZ Popupblocker......(ich hör jetzt besser auf, bevor ich hier die Speicher sprenge)

Alles in Allem hat die Seite, meiner Meinung nach, extremst nachgelassen. Am Anfang hatte man wenigstens noch den Eindruck, es würde den Leuten Spaß machen, das ganze hier zu produzieren. Jetzt sehe ich nur noch die $ in ihren Augen. Echt traurig.

Wäre schön, wenn man wieder einen gewissen Qualitätsstandart einführen könnte. Vielleicht fühlen sich dann ja auch ein paar Leute mehr wieder zu einem Premiumaccont hingezogen. (mächtiger Wink mit der Zaunlatte)


----------



## Ahramanyu (18. Januar 2011)

Kenne ich gar nicht, das Pop-Up. Könntest du das Ganze mal screenshotten?


----------



## locke82 (18. Januar 2011)

Dieser Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen, aber leider ist das Popup verschwunden, nachdem ich darauf geklickt hatte. Trotz mehrmaligem Neustarts der Seite, kam es nicht wieder.

Aber ich bin nicht der einzige, der es gesehen hat, wie dieser Beitrag beweist: guckst Du hier


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Januar 2011)

Das legt doch den Verdacht nahe, dass es eher eine Werbung ist.


----------



## locke82 (18. Januar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das legt doch den Verdacht nahe, dass es eher eine Werbung ist.




Oh Mann...seit wann fragt einen eine Werbung nach der allgemeinen Lebenssituation, nach Gehalt, Haushalt, Urlaubswünsche und dergleichen?

Ich weiß, jetzt mach ich mir Feinde, aber wenn hier noch mehr mit Deinem logischen Denkvermögen arbeiten, wundert mich echt nichts mehr. Wie hast Du es nur geschafft, so alt zu werden, ohne von einem parkenden Auto überfahren zu werden? Geschweige denn hier als respektabler Moderator angesehen zu werden? Sorry, aber gerade von einem Moderator erwarte ich etwas mehr Kompetenz und nicht so ein dämliches Gelaber.


----------



## Stanglnator (18. Januar 2011)

Der Tonfall ist nicht angemessen. Diese Umfrage stammt von unserem Vermarkter, was unterhalb der Fragen beschrieben wurde. Sinn der Umfrage ist, die Interessen der buffed-Besucher zu erfahren, um passende Werbung bieten zu können. Bevor jetzt wieder Proteste gegen Werbung entstehen: Ohne Werbung geht es nicht, und lieber passende Werbung für den Geschmack unserer Besucher als Aktienanleihen, Windeln oder ähnliches. Die Daten der Umfrage sind anonymisiert, auch das wird im Layer erklärt.

Was eine Umfrage zum redaktionellen Teil der Seite angeht: Hatten wir im November/Dezember und werden wir in Kürze wieder bringen. Als Artikel, so wie bisher auch.


----------



## locke82 (18. Januar 2011)

Na also, geht doch. DAS ist eine kompetente Antwort.

Es ist mir schon klar, daß es OHNE Werbung nicht geht. Und auch wenn der Hinweis dazu VIELLEICHT dabei stand, ist er mir nicht aufgefallen. Man kann sowas auch sehr schön verstecken. Die fette Überschrift war nunmal "zur Verbesserung der Seite" und wenn ich mich mal die ganzen qualitativen Einbrüche hier ansehe, über die ich mich ganz sicher nicht als erster beschwere, bin ich davon ausgegangen, daß es tatsächlich ein Umfrage zu DIESEM Thema ist. Und genau SO wird es wohl jedem gehen, der dieses Popup sieht.

Und den Ton habe ich mit voller Absicht gewählt. Ich sehe es nicht ein, daß sich der letzte Dösel wie DER Übermacker aufführt, nur weil er (vielleicht durch einen Fehler im System) zum Moderator gemacht wurde. Getreu dem Motto "WENN Du was machst, dann mach es auch RICHTIG" oder "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten". Und DIESER "Moderator" hatte ganz offensichtlich keine Ahnung, versuchte aber mich zu deskreditieren. Es wäre sehr naiv zu glauben, daß sich das jeder gefallen lässt. Aber gut. Das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Stanglnator (18. Januar 2011)

Mal der Reihe nach: Über die Qualität können wir gerne reden, sollten wir aber in einen eigenen Thread auslagern. Und dann konkret werden. Denn mit generischen Aussagen wie "früher war alles besser" oder "Berichterstattung hängt permanent hinterher" kann keiner etwas anfangen. Das ist zu pauschal, da müssen konkrete Beispiele her. Daher bitte neuer Thread, an dem ich mich gerne beteilige.

Dann: Die Gestaltung der Umfrage stammt vom Vermarkter, das konnten wir nicht beeinflussen. Ich persönlich fände das z.B. im Forum besser aufgehoben. Werde ich morgen mit den Leuten direkt besprechen, denke mir aber, dass die das auch gut fänden.

Und: Ein Moderator ist nicht allwissend, und gerade in diesem Fall konnte er es ja auch nicht wissen. Die Umfrage ist ja nicht permanent zu sehen. Und wenn du noch mal in Ruhe über seine Beiträge liest, sollte dir auffallen, dass er keineswegs dich diskreditieren oder heruntermachen wollte. Mir ist schon klar, dass du in dem Moment sauer warst, das sei dir auch zugestanden. Aber du hast seine Äußerungen wohl in den falschen Hals bekommen und solltest ihn daher nicht weiter beleidigen, sondern es gut sein lassen. Denn Beleidigungen wie "der letzte Dösel" sind weder konstruktiv noch freundlich und können auch mit einer Verwarnung enden. Soweit sollten wir aber nicht kommen lassen, einverstanden?


----------



## locke82 (18. Januar 2011)

Da hast Du absolut Recht. ABER in diesem Fall haben gleich 2 Moderatoren geantwortet. Auf die erste Antwort, die von Ahramanyu stammt, habe ich auch so freundlich und sachlich, wie es mir nur möglich war, geantwortet.

Die "Bleleidigungen" gingen eher gegen die zweite Antwort, die von kaepteniglo. Es ist mir durchaus bewußt, daß Moderatoren nicht allwissend sind. Trotzdem hat es Ahramanyu richtig gemacht und mich um einen Screenshot gebeten, getreu dem Motto "Ich weiß darüber nicht bescheid, aber ich kümmer mich darum". Das ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung und so soll das auch sein. Der Wille zählt. Und davon sollte sich keapteniglo mal ne DICKE Scheibe abschneiden, anstatt einfach zu versuchen, das ganze "allwissend" runterzuspielen.

Der Teufel liegt nunmal leider fast immer im Detail. 

Ich hatte selber Jahre lang, teilweise auch in Führungspositionen, genug mit Service zu tun. Ich habe organisiert, recherchiert, ausgebildet....na, alles, was halt so dazu gehört. Und immer wieder habe ich meinen Leuten beigebracht, sie sollen lieber gar nichts sagen, bevor sie irgendwelchen Quatsch erzählen. Und immer wieder habe ich Leute gesehen, die meinten, sie müssen sich ja an solche Ratschläge nicht halten....sie sind karrieretechnisch jämmerlich verreckt. Das ist ja auch jedem sich selber überlassen, aber ich, als "Kunde", möchte nunmal kompetente Leute vor mir haben und nicht in einer Kfz-Werkstatt einen kompletten Motor bezahlen müssen, obwohl nur eine neue Gummidichtung nötig gewesen wäre. Krasses Beispiel, ich weiß, aber sowas ist leider alltäglich.

Und genauso ist es mit dieser Umfrage. Ich glaube Dir gerne, daß der dementsprechende Hinweis unter den Fragen stand. Aber darum geht es nicht. Das Popup, und da bin ich mir sicher, hatte lediglich die Aussage, daß es sich um eine Befragung zur Qualitätsverbesserung von Buffed.de handelt, was per definition aber nicht der Fall war.

Für Kundenfeedbacks kann man eine "Mecker-/Lobkiste" einrichten. Für kommerzielle Umfragen gibt es spezielle Plattformen wie Toluna. Auch wenn Dein Einfall mit dem Forum ganz nett ist, wird er, so denke ich mal, auf wenig Gehör stoßen. Aber trotzdem Danke für den Versuch.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Januar 2011)

So, nun mal ganz langsam.

Ich habe dich nicht beleidigt und auch nicht herunter gemacht.

Und meine Aussage, dass es sich um Werbung handeln könnte ist bei weitem nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. Es gibt viele Werbungen, die wie eine Umfrage gestaltet sind. Wenn dir noch keine begegnet ist, ist das gut für dich. Ich stell mich auch nicht als "allwissend" hin. Meine Antwort war genau so nur eine Vermutung.

PS: Da die Umfrage vom Werbevermarkter kommt, lag meine Vermutung bei weitem nicht so daneben.


----------



## locke82 (18. Januar 2011)

Ja, ich bin ein richtiger Glückspilz.

Es gibt klare Unterschiede zwischen Werbung (die Dir einfach auf´s Auge gedrückt wird), Information (wo gerne mal vorher gefragt wird, für was man sich interessiert) und Umfragen (REINE Umfragen). Und hier ging es nunmal um UMFRAGEN, nicht um Werbung, auch wenn die Umfrage für spätere Werbung gedacht war.


Kann ich Dir sonst noch helfen, das ganze besser zu verstehen?


----------



## locke82 (18. Januar 2011)

Ich bin echt voll der Glückspilz. Grade eben kam es wieder. Und wie Ihr sehen könnt, wird der Anschein erweckt, daß es sich um eine reine Qualitätsumfrage handelt. Man kann es auch Augenwäscherei nennen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stanglnator (18. Januar 2011)

locke82 schrieb:


> Ich bin echt voll der Glückspilz. Grade eben kam es wieder. Und wie Ihr sehen könnt, wird der Anschein erweckt, daß es sich um eine reine Qualitätsumfrage handelt. Man kann es auch Augenwäscherei nennen.



Nein, da hast du ein Definitionsproblem  Im Ernst: Auch die Werbung ist Teil des Gesamteindrucks einer Webseite. Die Qualität der Werbung ist wichtig, damit sie für den Anzeigenkunden und den Vermarkter funktioniert. Die Aussage ist: "Wir wollen diese Webseite für Sie noch attraktiver gestalten." Du interpretierst etwas in diesen Satz, was du ja gerne tun kannst - aber dass du trotz meiner Erklärung weiter auf deiner Interpretation beharrst, ist willkürlich. Du willst es so. Kannst du auch gerne tun, deine Meinung ist und bleibt deine Meinung. Nur wirf das dann bitte nicht uns oder dem Vermarkter vor 

Wir hatten erst Ende 2010 eine Umfrage zu den gewünschten Inhalten unserer User in Form eines Artikels, das werden in Kürze wiederholen. Wieder als Artikel.


----------



## locke82 (18. Januar 2011)

Interpretation hin oder her. Es geht mir nicht darum, was man hinterher weiß, sondern was man vorher erwartet. Und jetzt mal "Butter bei die Fische", wer erwartet denn, wenn er sowas sieht, ganz im Ernst,WER erwartet bei sowas Umfragen zu Urlaubswünschen, Jahreseinkommen und den ganzen anderen Kram?
Wie ich schon in der Threaderöffnung schrieb, war ich über dieses Popup vollkommen begeistert. Erst als die Befragung losging, kam auch die Entteuschung. Und da bin ich garantiert nicht der Einzige.

Und das mit der Interpretation ist nunmal eine Masche von Werbungsmachern. Möglichst wenig informationen bieten und gleichzeitig jede Menge Neugier wecken. Natürlich ist Interpretation ein wichtiger Faktor dabei, aber sei mal ganz ehrlich.....wenn Du das alles jetzt hier NICHT gelesen hättest, sondern, so wie ich, einfach von diesem Ding überrascht worden wärst, hättest Du das selbe gedacht.


----------



## Stanglnator (18. Januar 2011)

locke82 schrieb:


> sondern, so wie ich, einfach von diesem Ding überrascht worden wärst, hättest Du das selbe gedacht.



Richtig. Und hätte dann entweder mitgemacht oder mir gedacht "mir doch wurscht" und es weggeklickt.

Der Unterschied ist: Du willst unbedingt eine Umfrage zum redaktionellen Teil der Seite. Da kam die Werbungs-Umfrage ungünstig. Ist ja akzeptiert  Aber halt nicht rückgängig zu machen. Ich bitte doch nur darum, es ein wenig entspannter zu sehen und bei der nächsten Umfrage der Redaktion mitzumachen. Die kommt ja.


----------



## locke82 (18. Januar 2011)

Ja gut, dann hast Du meinen Neid. Ich kann schon lange nicht mehr ruhig bleiben, bei sowas. Es nervt mich einfach nur noch, daß man von vorne bis hinten nur noch zugemüllt wird. 


Und ja, ich würde liebend gerne mitmachen. Nur leider habe ich die erste schon nicht registriert, und ich bin mehrmals täglich auf der Seite. Wurde die denn per Popup angekündigt.


----------



## Tikume (21. Januar 2011)

Oben betonst Du doch dass Du jahrelang im Service zu tun hattest und das als Führungsposition.
Grundvorrausetzung sollte hier doch eine gewisse innere Ruhe und Ausgeglichenheit sein.
Ich bin mir sicher Du findest bald wieder zu diesem Zustand zurück


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Januar 2011)

Ist das ne Weiterführung, dass ich ständig ein Popup mit dem Wort tesT erhalten ?
Oder hab ich mir hier auf der Seite irgendwas eingefangen.


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ist das ne Weiterführung, dass ich ständig ein Popup mit dem Wort tesT erhalten ?
> Oder hab ich mir hier auf der Seite irgendwas eingefangen.



Nein - das war ein Versehen - Livecode editiert statt Testumgebung.


----------

